# Steelhead rod with Michigan Handle



## jerach8352

Hello,

I am looking for some advice on a new steelhead type rod. I use to be on this forum a while ago but moved to Wyoming and haven't been around and needed a new user name. Anyways, After 15+ years my 9ft fast action Quantum Coldwater Steelhead Salmon rod broke. I was looking to get a similar type of rod and can not find much with the type of handle that it had. I believe it is called a Michigan style or skamania style handle. I used this rod for all kinds of fishing here in Wyoming and love it and want something similar. I love being able to handle the rod above the reel seat. I even do this while casting for trout in still water. So far the only things I can find that are close are:

https://www.ganderoutdoors.com/prod...an-Style-Handle-Steelhead-Noodle-Rod&i=209162

and 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Okuma-Co...8351&wl11=online&wl12=844877072&wl13=&veh=sem

I have no experience and can find no info on the quality of these rods but the prices make me suspect. I reached out to St. Croix and others but they pretty much told me that I am out of luck. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

jerach8352


----------



## hard head

Build your own, or have someone build it for you not many rods around with that handle.


----------



## REG

If you'd like a used one, I have a 9' St. Croix Imperial and/or a 10 1/2' Lamiglas.


----------



## BDuff1234

I have also found these Shakespeare wild series rods for cheap with the same style handle, https://www.fishusa.com/product/Shakespeare-Wild-Series-Spinning-Rods.

I personally have the WSSP1062UL 10'6" version that i've used for steelhead the last year and it's been great so far and is pretty darn inexpensive!


----------



## jatc

Gloomis still makes them. It is now their Steelhead BC series built on a GL2 blank.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Buy a loomis


----------



## fishdip

ST.CROIX WILD RIVER


----------



## jerach8352

The wild river do not have a Michigan Handle. Thank you for all the replies. I am looking at the G Loomis but can only find them with a medium action.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Like others have said, u might have trouble finding what u want for a off the shelf rod. Ya might wanna start thinking custom


----------



## cordesr1

I have the St Croix wild River and love it. Mine is cork handle but check out the WRS90LM2
It does have a Michigan handle, its still in production, unfortunately the handle is not cork.


----------



## jatc

jerach8352 said:


> The wild river do not have a Michigan Handle. Thank you for all the replies. I am looking at the G Loomis but can only find them with a medium action.


http://www.gloomis.com/content/gloo...nv/en/homepage/PDP.P-SALMON_STEELHEAD_BC.html


STR-1263 is a fast action 10'-6" rod. My main steelhead rod is pretty much the same, but it is 10'. They don't make the one I have anymore, but if I break it, the one in the link is what they replace it with.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I have a few wild river rods and im not big on them.
They are tip heavy and weigh more than the loomis rods I normally use. Not sure if u care about those key points but I thought I would share with u. If ur going to buy a croix start with the avid series ( although I do not think they make a Michigan handle in that series) as the weight is lighter


----------



## Chromedoggy

Lamiglas has an x11 with a Michigan handle coming soon


----------



## ramjet

>>I have no experience and can find no info on the quality of these rods but the prices make me suspect. <<

You originally asked for some feedback on these two types of rods. For background, I guess you'd say I'm more of a "cheap rod" guy. I'd rather have 3 rods that do the job than 1 name brand highly advertised rod. On a recent 2 month-long fishing trip, I wound up breaking or disabling 3 different fly rods and each time was able to just pull another out of the "troutmobile" which was handy. I also don't fret as much about damaging a less expensive rod. (Others are certainly entitled to different opinions.... and I do have a couple "spendy" rods which I enjoy.) With that in mind:

I've had an Okuma with a MI handle but never fished it much, I wound up selling it at a garage sale. I had never really fished with a MI handle and didn't understand what the deal was to be honest. Overall though it was of good enough quality and I would own one again. I've found their gear to be reliable and more affordable. I have a Gander Mountain brand MI handle rod that I use now.

I currently own a Riverside rod. It's a longer spinning rod and I also like the quality, action, and lightness. The price was reasonable if I remember and I was happy to see that brand may still be around out there. I would definitely get another rod like that one.

Hope that, and the other info here helps in your quest. I grew up mostly in the Rockies and may well retire somewhere out there in the next year or three..A couple places in Wyoming are even on the list of possibilities.

I'd be curious to know where/how you find the MI handle convenient in your fishing Out West. I generally take a longer "road trip" out that way every year and always bring a variety of stuff--mostly fly gear. I've brought a centerpin and float rod a few times but haven't rigged it up yet. I'm always curious to learn about new ways to "skin the cat" fishing-wise.


----------



## Ranger Ray

jerach8352 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for some advice on a new steelhead type rod. I use to be on this forum a while ago but moved to Wyoming and haven't been around and needed a new user name. Anyways, After 15+ years my 9ft fast action Quantum Coldwater Steelhead Salmon rod broke. I was looking to get a similar type of rod and can not find much with the type of handle that it had. I believe it is called a Michigan style or skamania style handle. I used this rod for all kinds of fishing here in Wyoming and love it and want something similar. I love being able to handle the rod above the reel seat. I even do this while casting for trout in still water. So far the only things I can find that are close are:


That's funny, I have been in search for the same style rod for 2 years now. I just ordered a rod building jig if that tells you anything. LOL.


----------



## wyandot

Ranger Ray said:


> That's funny, I have been in search for the same style rod for 2 years now. I just ordered a rod building jig if that tells you anything. LOL.


That's how you get what you want. I've built quite a few Michigan handle rods for myself and others. If you have any questions, feel free to ask as I might be able to answer them.


----------



## jerach8352

Chromedoggy said:


> Lamiglas has an x11 with a Michigan handle coming soon


Do you have a link to info on it? I looked on their site but was on my phone and couldn't figure anything out.

And thank you all for all the info. I really appreciate it.


----------



## jerach8352

ramjet said:


> >>I have no experience and can find no info on the quality of these rods but the prices make me suspect. <<
> 
> You originally asked for some feedback on these two types of rods. For background, I guess you'd say I'm more of a "cheap rod" guy. I'd rather have 3 rods that do the job than 1 name brand highly advertised rod. On a recent 2 month-long fishing trip, I wound up breaking or disabling 3 different fly rods and each time was able to just pull another out of the "troutmobile" which was handy. I also don't fret as much about damaging a less expensive rod. (Others are certainly entitled to different opinions.... and I do have a couple "spendy" rods which I enjoy.) With that in mind:
> 
> I've had an Okuma with a MI handle but never fished it much, I wound up selling it at a garage sale. I had never really fished with a MI handle and didn't understand what the deal was to be honest. Overall though it was of good enough quality and I would own one again. I've found their gear to be reliable and more affordable. I have a Gander Mountain brand MI handle rod that I use now.
> 
> I currently own a Riverside rod. It's a longer spinning rod and I also like the quality, action, and lightness. The price was reasonable if I remember and I was happy to see that brand may still be around out there. I would definitely get another rod like that one.
> 
> Hope that, and the other info here helps in your quest. I grew up mostly in the Rockies and may well retire somewhere out there in the next year or three..A couple places in Wyoming are even on the list of possibilities.
> 
> I'd be curious to know where/how you find the MI handle convenient in your fishing Out West. I generally take a longer "road trip" out that way every year and always bring a variety of stuff--mostly fly gear. I've brought a centerpin and float rod a few times but haven't rigged it up yet. I'm always curious to learn about new ways to "skin the cat" fishing-wise.


I still drift a lot in the medium to bigger rivers just like for steelhead. I also hate the long handle beneath the reel that most rods have when casting in the lakes. I have used the Michigan handle I had so much that it is all I know now. I even gripped the cork above the reel while casting spinners and crawler harnesses (yes, I would cast them at times, very effective for trout with a few modifications) and such in the lakes. I am so used to it now, I dont think I would want anything else.


----------



## Ranger Ray

wyandot said:


> That's how you get what you want. I've built quite a few Michigan handle rods for myself and others. If you have any questions, feel free to ask as I might be able to answer them.


If I have any questions, ill take you up on that offer. Thanks.


----------



## Chromedoggy

jerach8352 said:


> Do you have a link to info on it? I looked on their site but was on my phone and couldn't figure anything out.
> 
> And thank you all for all the info. I really appreciate it.


i don't believe it is listed yet, but they assure me it will be soon.


----------



## Mitchell Mueller

Ranger Ray said:


> Damned if I can find the Michigan handle on any rods. Forcing me into my first attempt at rod building.


And good luck on your build attempt. If push comes to shove I can point you in the direction of one of those rods. Think the guy wanted $100 for it


----------

